# Backcountry near Grand Junction



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

whats up man, im not exactly in the valley but im nearby. welcome.

Grand Junction isnt exactly a BC hotpot but you are within close reach of some. Grand Mesa is going to be your best bet; the north side of the mesa is a very large headwall, and if you go up there and look and use a map too, you should be able to find a few things that work. Plus, theyre prone to getting a lot of snow (2004-2005 winter....) in some seasons.

Youre not too far from the Juans, maybe two hours down to ouray. From there youve got a good chunk of Juans at your accessible. 

The 'Boat isnt too terribly far, and the Vail/Summit County isnt that far east on the interstate.

McClure Pass is maybe 3 hours, theres always good snow there.

So like I said, while its not a hotspot for it, if youre willing to drive a skosch, youre set. Junction is dope because of allll the recreational activities around. Biking, boating, climbing, skiing (in winter) are all fairly reasonbly close. Check out the boaters forum and the post of Grand Junction if you want to lowdown on some kayaking in the area too.


----------



## mcandy (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.avalanche.org/~lsafc/

Dont forget about the Lasalle Mtns near Moab...they might even be the closest


----------



## moshe (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Josh,

I am about 5 months into being new to GJ as well and would be very excited to meet another ski bum in this town. Been driving every weekend to all those great places "nearby" and touring around the mesa solo all winter. 

Although I've been looking at the lines on the headwall, not checked it out. After last night's hike on Powderhorn though not sure it will happen this spring....all that fresh snow set up like concrete with a good solid 2" crust. Sad.

Have also been told there is some fun skin & ski around Old Mesa and between Powderhorn and Old Mesa through the trees. 

So if you need an exploration partner for the less than epic mtn climber couloir BC experience, I would be psyched to have someone local to call to get outdoors with and check it all out.

Marjo
[email protected]


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*junction's out door rec opts!*

Hey there, I might be into a [email protected] skin opt also! Just bought house in Fruita.Was in the Boat for 30 yrs. The longer I was in the mountains the more I was drawn to the desert! So here Iam.I'm looking for boaters too? The rivers are just picking up.I 've been boating westwater for 20 yrs. But if conditions are right I go up to look for corn or derrr ! 
ric


----------

